# Advice needed.



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi. I live in Santa Cruz de la Sierra - Bolivia (South America - Between Brasil and Peru)
I recently capture alive a young Tupinambis Merinae ( B/W tegu ) in my workplace (at outskirts of my city). Sadly in my first attempt to grab "Basil" (That's his/her name) the tail snaps (Is healing well - I think). 
This first week I used leather gloves to handle. Now there is no attempt to bite so I handle bare handed but still get nervous when I do so and try to escape and hide. Eats Eggs, chicken loins chipped in pieces and "Mangos" (MangÃ?Æ?Ã?Â­fera Domestica & MangÃ?Æ?Ã?Â­fera Altissima). His/her Size is about 12". 
Lives ( for now ) in my room ( 4m x 4m x 2.5m ) - (19.68' x 19.68' x 8.20') 
Some co-workers said I could keep a leash on him/her and set it free at the yard ( There is a Fence instead a wall at my home so he/she can escape) since is still summer here. 
Takes Sun light through a window.
Here are some pics.
[attachment=1]
[attachment=0]
My questions are:
*Can "Basil" tail grows back?
*How old "Basil" is?
*How can I Find out his/her Sex?
*Is "Basil" a Giant type?
*What should I do to grow on him/her?
*Is my menu ok?
*What Vitamins I should give him/her?
*Is the leash a good idea?
*Should I keep it indoors? If so. Should I build a Cage for him/her?
Thank you for your time and help if provided.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 7, 2009)

Tail won't grow back fully but will be ok, Repti Vites are what you want to give him every second meal. Calcium supplement on every meal. A leash will work but a pen is better. If you keep indoors a cage is a good idea, as for outdoors, a big pen works better. As for light he needs UVB and can't get good UVB thru glass and screen. If you keep it indoors more than out, you will want to buy a UVB emitting light source. The common lights used are the PowerSun Mercury Vapour, The Repti-Sun and Repti-Glo Flourescents or regular unfilltered sunlight. As for age I won't try to guess on that one. For a menu here's a link to a good food list. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353</a><!-- m --> Hope it helps. As for building a good cage you will want to do some research. Lots of people here have plenty of good cages to get an idea what works and what don't. Hope I've been able to help you get started.


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 7, 2009)

Either that's a really shmexy arg. b&w, a gorgeous chacoan, or another species! Can you get a pic of under the chin? We'll be able to probably tell if it's a chacoan or not...but Bobby probably knows better.

Man, must be awesome to be able to just get a freebie like that! And a gorgeous one!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2009)

That 100% awesome, that is a 110% Chacoan aka Extreme giant female tegu. I will be more then glad to answer your questions, just give me a few minutes.


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's what I thought...gah...lucky!! lol


----------



## devine* (Jan 7, 2009)

wow, a wild caught tegu! very lucky... I feel a little saddned she is wild caught.... but hopefully we can help you give her a perfect life if keeping her is what you are intending on doing


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2009)

> Neil_E_C_P :
> My questions are:
> *Can "Basil" tail grows back?
> *How old "Basil" is?
> ...



The first question is yes, your tegus tail will grow back, it will not look as good as the old tail and will be blackish in color. At the bottom is a picture of the regenerated tail.

Basil's age would depend, you cannot go by the size, as tegus grow in spurts. It would be based on nutrition as well. I would say if I was guessing, around six months. It is now summer in the Chaco region, so that would be about right due to him being a wild tegu.

Basil looks to be a female do to the head shape, I would also love to see more pictues of him, maybe outside in better lighting.

Yes, your tegu is the Chacoan tegu, or better known as Extreme Giant tegu.

As for the vitamins, she needs sun light or UV lighting, also a whole prey item at least once a week, like a mouse, or chick. The raw chicken and fruit can be fed too as well as eggs. You can feed her fish too.

As for the leash, I don't really like them and they seem to stress a tegu. It is summer there now, you could build a cage outside and keep her out there. But in winter she needs to come inside.

You are more than wlecome, and thanks for joining us on the TeguTalk community.


----------



## Schnab (Jan 8, 2009)

That's so awsome that you caught you'r self a tegu lol. Not many people get to have free pets lol.


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Don't be*



devine* said:


> wow, a wild caught tegu! very lucky... I feel a little saddned she is wild caught.... but hopefully we can help you give her a perfect life if keeping her is what you are intending on doing



Don't be. 
Because when I caught her and show to my boss he was wondering what dish is going to be served tonight at home ( In my country people eats them ).
I prefer she living with me than been someone else meal.
As for the lucky part. It wasn't... She's a hell of a runner and a fierce fighter.


----------



## devine* (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Don't be*



Neil_E_C_P said:


> devine* said:
> 
> 
> > wow, a wild caught tegu! very lucky... I feel a little saddned she is wild caught.... but hopefully we can help you give her a perfect life if keeping her is what you are intending on doing
> ...




eat them?! I can't imagine a tegu tasting very nice but glad you saved her! Have you kept any reptiles before? Do you have an enclosure being setup?


----------



## hoosier (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Don't be*

that is a beautiful tegu. i too am happy you are going to keep her instead of her becoming a meal for someone eles. 8)


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol sounds like my mom with Iguanas. They used to eat them as kids in Panama.


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Not quite there yet*



Schnab said:


> That's so awsome that you caught you'r self a tegu lol. Not many people get to have free pets lol.



I don't like the "Caught" part. I prefer "Meet in a Rough Way"  
No free pets for you in Xmas?? :grno


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2009)

Any way you can post more pictues of your tegu in the sunlight?


----------



## hoosier (Jan 8, 2009)

im with bobby. anyway to get some pics in sunlight or in better lighting?


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 8, 2009)

Kazzy said:


> Either that's a really shmexy arg. b&w, a gorgeous chacoan, or another species! Can you get a pic of under the chin? We'll be able to probably tell if it's a chacoan or not...but Bobby probably knows better.
> 
> Man, must be awesome to be able to just get a freebie like that! And a gorgeous one!



Regarding the Pics you wanted. I hope these will do. 
Since I work all day the pics at sunlight or better lighting are in hold until this weekend. ("Basil" is quite cranky when disrupt His/her Sleep)
Patience Please.
[attachment=1]


----------



## hoosier (Jan 8, 2009)

either way its a beautiful tegu. you will have to see what bobby posts to determine if its a normal or an extreme. my best guess is extreme like bobby said before, but the lack of chin "v" is puzzling. but not all extremes follow that rule so lets see what bobby says. 8)


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2009)

I lightened them up a bit, but I sure would like to see some more of them in a brighter light. I also wish I could get some more of these animals, new blood would be awesome. The V is not always seen in the giants, but that is one of them for sure.


----------



## hoosier (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks for clearing it up bobby :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2009)

Also you can see the more pointed snout, as seen from below, just as in mine.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2009)

Basil also has the bleached out wash as seen in my animals, the markings under the neck show this clearly.


----------



## hoosier (Jan 8, 2009)

beautiful tegu for sure. id give anything to beable to keep a tegu like that. i may just move down to argentina or some place around there lol

also Neil_E_C_P; how often do you see tegus down there?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is some of the washing I am talking about, you can see it inside the markings:


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 9, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> I lightened them up a bit, but I sure would like to see some more of them in a brighter light. I also wish I could get some more of these animals, new blood would be awesome. The V is not always seen in the giants, but that is one of them for sure.



Well talking with some people in the office.
The Manager Said he saw the father of "Basil". And open his arm full in comparison with his size. And the neck like a little soccer ball. (But he alway is overreacting.)
As for the mother I try to catch her several times but... She is fast. I think is about 1.20 m.
Are those Giant or Normal?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 9, 2009)

They are Chacoan tegus, or what I call Extreme Giants. Your tegu looks like mine, and not like the normals at all.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 9, 2009)

1.20 meters = 3.937 feet, thatÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s the same size as the normal males or my giant females. The females run smaller than the males, so your boss is probably correct on his story of being a huge male.


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 9, 2009)

hoosier said:


> beautiful tegu for sure. id give anything to beable to keep a tegu like that. i may just move down to argentina or some place around there lol
> 
> also Neil_E_C_P; how often do you see tegus down there?


Argentina?!?
I'm not from Argentina. I'm Bolivian. Living in Santa Cruz de la Sierra.
Here is a link for informative purposes 8) : 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Cruz_de_la_Sierra" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Cruz_de_la_Sierra</a><!-- m -->
As for the frecuency of the sighting. In hot days is very often. But I don't pay attention in how many of them are in the bushes. Because only the big ones take their chances in the plains.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 9, 2009)

Here in the United states the Tupinambis Merianae, is called Argentine tegus. Due to most of the normal Tupinambis Merianaes in our pet trade are from central Argentina. The tegu you have is also Tupinambis Merianae, as well as the tegus that I call my Extreme Giants, or Chacoan Giants. This is due to the fact that they come from the Gran Chaco region, like where you are from in Santa Cruz. 

People in the US are fast to make a common name for animals and do not use the latin term as your country does. The Tupinambis Merianae found in Grand Chacio or Santa Cruz is a different local then the Tupinambis Merianae found farther south in central Argentina, this is why they are different type of animal, and even look much different in color, size and shape.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 9, 2009)

When your boss talks about his open arms full in comparison, and a neck like a little soccer ball, he is not far from speaking the fact. This is an adult male Chacoan Giant, or Extreme Giant:


----------



## dturner05 (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone else think it's a little funny after that HUGE argument over who had the true Chacoans...and here again we get cold stone PROOF. :rasp :butt :rasp


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 9, 2009)

dturner05 said:


> Anyone else think it's a little funny after that HUGE argument over who had the true Chacoans...and here again we get cold stone PROOF. :rasp :butt :rasp



You bet ya, it sure ain't a normal Argentine white head he caught.  :lol:


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: En Serio!!!*

Mierda!!!
Better start musculation soon as posible. In order to hold "Basil" in the future.
How old is that "little one"?


----------



## hoosier (Jan 10, 2009)

no joke. he/she is gonna be a big boy/girl :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with Matt, they do get huge.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bobby have you done any DNA testing on the Chacoans? To see if there any difference between the normal?


----------



## hoosier (Jan 11, 2009)

i dont believe he has. a scale count would also have to be done.

wherewould you go to get a DNA test done anyway?


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 17, 2009)

*Surazos...*

A "Surazo" is cold wind that comes from the South Pole. Is the end of the Spring and the Beggining of Winter.
"Basil" is making less movement.
Sorry but the Cage right now, with my Budget is out of the question.
Anyhow guess what I'm doing to keep him warm...
I put on a Jacket and keep him in my back. :roll:


----------



## Tux (Jan 17, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Bobby have you done any DNA testing on the Chacoans? To see if there any difference between the normal?



Their is going to be a difference, you can tell just by the scale pattern on the head and the shape of the head not to mention the growth rate, egg size etc. Their however has not been any DNA testing done. You would 1st need to test the normal B&W's and establish markers and than do so with the extremes. The only place it could be done is a lab specializing the area of DNA testing and would cost a boatload.


----------

